# Gas Heat N Glo won't light.



## Hudson29016 (Nov 13, 2014)

I have a Heat N Glo gas fireplace 6000TVFL . The pilot light stays lit. Once I turn the switch on the pilot light goes out. You can hear the valve shutting off. When  I jumped the TH & TP on the valve the pilot goes out. I have The fireplace hooked up to a 100lb tank with a dual regulator. I put a new thermopile on it and still the same issue. I did not change the thermocouple. Also when I go to read the millivold on the valve the pilot will shut off. All help is needed. We cannot afford a service call.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 14, 2014)

Hmm. It could be a couple of things. The pilot looks to be too small, for one. There is an adjustment screw on the front of the valve.
It is hidden by a silver slotted screw.Remove that screw & look behind it for the adjuster. You will need a small slotted screwdriver to adjust the pilot.
You will need a multimeter, set to milliVolts (DC) to read the thermopile, when you adjust the pilot.
Try to get the reading between 550 & 600 mV at the TP & TH-TP (or TP-TH) terminals.
Why are you jumping the TH & TP terminals? The "ON" circuit is connecting the TH & TH-TP terminals.
Another thing to check. This is a B-Vent (natural draft) unit & draws combustion air from within the envelope of the house.
There is a snap disk wired into the system that can shut down the gas flow it there is too much heat detected.
Because it's usually located near the top of the fireplace, where the MOST heat is, the sheathing on the wiring 
can dry rot & fail. This can allow a short to ground..  
You should try to trace the wiring to the snap disk & inspect it & see what condition that sheathing is in.
If it's crumbly & cracked, replace the wiring with 18 ga t-stat wire.
Another test is to disconnect the wires on either side of the disk & connect them. If the fireplace lights correctly,
then the snap disk may need replacing...
Do some more investigating & report back with your findings.
We just might save you the cost of a service call.
Good luck!


----------



## Hudson29016 (Nov 14, 2014)

This is what the vibe looks like


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 14, 2014)

VIBE = VALVE?
The pilot adjustment screw should be behind the large screw that is located below & to the right of the OFF-PILOT-ON knob.
I can't read the labels on the terminal block.


----------



## Hudson29016 (Nov 14, 2014)

Unfortunately I do not see that screw with attached is better pictures


----------



## Hudson29016 (Nov 14, 2014)

ok I found the adjustment screw. And I'm going to try to adjust it up to 550 millivolts


----------



## Hudson29016 (Nov 14, 2014)

Also what is there high and low knob besides the block? I just


----------



## Hudson29016 (Nov 14, 2014)

Ok I adjusted the voltage. When I hit the switch you can hear The valve click and turn off the pilot light.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 14, 2014)

OK. Check the thermo (snap) disk. It's located somewhere above the firebox. You will probably have to trace the wiring coming off the valve.


----------



## Hudson29016 (Nov 14, 2014)

Is this the snap disk that you're talking about.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 14, 2014)

That looks like the thermodisk. Check the wiring to & from it for failed sheathing.
If the sheathing is good, pull the wires from the disk & attach them together.
If the unit works, replace the snapdisk.


----------



## Hudson29016 (Nov 14, 2014)

Quick question do you think I should change the thermocouple also?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 14, 2014)

I didn't see a thermocouple in the system.
If there is one, it seems to be working, since you have a pilot.
Generally the pilot won't light if the thermocouple is bad.
Your call.


----------



## Hudson29016 (Nov 14, 2014)

Ok I connected to work at the snap disk. The pilot light still stays lit. Soon as I hit the on switch it goes out. and the main burner does not light


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't understand your first statement.
Did you inspect the wiring like I instructed you to?


----------



## Hudson29016 (Nov 14, 2014)

I inspected the wires they both look good not brittle. I connected both of them. Then I lit the pilot. I I let it stay lit for a little while then I hit the on button. I heard a click at the valve. Then the pilot went out.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 14, 2014)

Hmmm. Don't know what else to tell you. Somebody else will have to chime in here...


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 14, 2014)

Try removing the wires from the on/off switch & touch THEM together...Does the unit light or shut down?


----------



## Hudson29016 (Nov 14, 2014)

Do you think the regulator could be bad and its not getting enough pressure. Is it possible just to use a low pressure regulator on a 100 pound tank


----------



## Hudson29016 (Nov 14, 2014)

On the back of this switch is about 3 wires


----------



## Hudson29016 (Nov 14, 2014)

The funny part is now I hit the switch pilot light stays on. However the main burner does not light


----------



## Hudson29016 (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Hudson29016 (Nov 14, 2014)




----------

